# Chocolate Cichlid Dessert?



## keyholer (Apr 18, 2010)

Came home today from work, went downstairs to feed my fish, and apparently my chocolate cichlid had already eaten


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

Great pic! What's he got there? Is that a Cory?


----------



## keyholer (Apr 18, 2010)

That WAS a cory.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

haha, BUSTED! pretty chocolate.


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

If it CAN fit in it's mouth, it WILL...so true.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

I use Brochis for chocolates instead of Corydoras; I find that they're a lot tougher to swallow


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

BelieveInBlue said:


> I use Brochis for chocolates instead of Corydoras; I find that they're a lot tougher to swallow


I did too and they were cool... until they started dying and looking tattered. I keep an Oscar with my Chocolate, and I dont know which one was beating on them, but I had to move them.

I suspect the O, as hes probably close to the size where he could eat them. I would try Brochis if the Chocolate is the largest fish you have.


----------



## keyholer (Apr 18, 2010)

As much as I like the chocolate, he has eaten about 5 cories, killed 2 geophagus brasiliensis, required my moving or trading away several other SAs, and severely limited other stocking options. All of which is my faultÃ¢â‚¬â€


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

Lucky neighbor! That's a beautiful fish. In a larger tank, he may have been a lot more tolerant of his tank mates. 55 is probably still too small for him though. At full size, he'd barely be able to turn around in there. Good luck with the new set up!


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *keyholer*,

Your plans for the new tank sound great.

Have you ever had any problems with the cories getting stuck or doing damage to your Chocolate cichlid when he eats them?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## keyholer (Apr 18, 2010)

The Corys were definitely a mouthful. He got down and ate at least two; one he eventually spat out (gross).

The Chocolate is gone to the LFS (neighbor decided he liked his cories too much!). My plans for upgrading to a larger tank are delayed a bit, so I am growing out the Australoheros in my 30L g for now. Here's a few photos I took today, a few days after they arrived in great shape:


----------

